# kostenloses HD-Schnitt Programm gesucht



## L0cke (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, wie gesagt ich suche ein kostenloses Schnittprogram mit dem man HD-Videos (mindestens 720p) schneiden kann .


----------



## rebel4life (1. November 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Avidemux?


----------

